# Fresh Oysters, What's a Chef to do?



## bbally (Oct 28, 2007)

With my wife flying back home, I went out to do the shopping so we would not have to tomorrow.  And to my amazement they Oysters had come in on the truck yesterday. Well what is a chef to do? Purchase oysters of 
course. Darn lucky I did, her plane is being delayed and so she won't get in til after 8 PM tonight.
I washed the buggers off to get the sand out and the tagalongs off the outer shell.





Oysters on ICE, so much potential, what shall I do with them. Have them raw on the half shell of course! So I prepare to do the deed to the oysters, dispatching them quickly from living creature, to human food!




I like a heavy blade, sharp pointed, angle ground oyster knife with a big full tang handle. If I was going through these in the commercial kitchen I would put on the glove cause I would have about 200 to do. But at home 
with six of them. I think I can manage not to lop off a finger.




This oyster is about to become food! Really really fresh food.





Since the wife's plane is delayed, I will sit down to a little snack and hold dinner til she gets home. So I will need a TsingTao as it is an excellent beer with oysters. Plus some real nice Queen olives I picked up. That [URL="


----------



## ironchef (Oct 29, 2007)

What kind of sauce did you serve with them?


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2007)

How in the world can you stop at only half a dozen??????????


----------



## jennyema (Oct 29, 2007)

What kind were they?


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 29, 2007)

why wasn't I invited?


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 29, 2007)

ironchef said:


> What kind of sauce did you serve with them?


Who needs sauce when the oysters are so fresh they could slap your face? 

I'll have Muscadet with mine, please!


----------



## bbally (Oct 31, 2007)

The sauce served with them was Tsingtao beer ;-)

It is hard to stop at just six of them, but portion control is the way I manage weight.

I love Muscadet and it would be a great pairing!


----------

